# ChromaCotton vs Dye Sublimation



## PBJ Florida (Oct 27, 2015)

can you do tiles mugs etc with chromacotton?

id like pros and cons of each chromacotton and dye sublimation please


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

PBJ Florida said:


> can you do tiles mugs etc with chromacotton?
> 
> *Nope, only soft goods, tshirts, mousepads, totes etc.*
> 
> ...


I marked up in your concerns above.


----------

